# 348 Chevy value???



## bucknfeller

Just picked up an old Chevy 6 wheeler today (61,or 62 I believe), with some help from some members here, I think we have ID'd the engine as a 348. It does start right up and run. I'm sure it hasn't had a tune up in years, it's just been sitting in a shed. I was just wondering if any of you here had an idea what it could be worth, and what kind of demand there is for them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hanniedog

Don't know about value but a guy I worked with had a 60 chevy with 348 with 3 dueces.Said it would go 150mph.


----------



## DSS

Pics


----------



## bucknfeller

View attachment 276621

View attachment 276624

View attachment 276625

View attachment 276626

View attachment 276627


Well here she is, but the only way this old gal is goin anywhere close to 150mph is if it stays on the trailer, and I can find a good 10 mile 12% downhill grade.

Edit; I don't know why the thumbnails aren't showing up, they do when I preview the post. 'Puter is bein tarded tonite.


----------



## DSS

I don't have a clue what its worth but I want it to haul wood. 

Kewl beans. 

We have that exact same water tank on one of the trucks at work. They aint cheap new, should be worth a few bucks if its in good shape.


----------



## camr

Probably not a lot. Maybe a few hundred bucks or so. It's a truck engine. If you had one coded for an Impala with a 4V or 3 deuces, it would be worth a lot more. If it was a 409, it'd be worth a lot more. If, and it's a big if, that engine has a steel crank and it's in good shape, the crank alone is probably worth more than the whole engine and maybe the whole truck.


----------



## bucknfeller

DSS said:


> I don't have a clue what its worth but I want it to haul wood.
> 
> Kewl beans.
> 
> We have that exact same water tank on one of the trucks at work. They aint cheap new, should be worth a few bucks if its in good shape.



That tank is $1600 new and the 4 metal straps that hold it down are $58 a piece. It is in good shape, I gave my cousin first dibs on it, he's been looking for one to nurse a sprayer, he offered me $400 for it so I'm gonna let him take it. I'm takin the bed off and putting it on a 8 ton running gear for firewood, and other work around the farm. I need the tires for a big dump trailer that I pull behind the tractors. I was going to scrap the rest of the truck, but the engine runs good and someone said 348's are worth a few bucks to the right buyer. Also got a 5hp briggs pump, but the housing frozed and busted, so I'm going to use the motor on a little splitter I'm piecing together. 



camr said:


> Probably not a lot. Maybe a few hundred bucks or so. It's a truck engine. If you had one coded for an Impala with a 4V or 3 deuces, it would be worth a lot more. If it was a 409, it'd be worth a lot more. If, and it's a big if, that engine has a steel crank and it's in good shape, the crank alone is probably worth more than the whole engine and maybe the whole truck.



I thought the 3 deuce setup was just a matter of changing the intake? Cam also I would guess for a car motor. Is there any way to tell what crank it is without tearing it down? I havn't ran any #'s on the engine yet, could it be a 409?


----------



## johninky

Post over on H.A.M.B. and you should have no problem selling that 348 which could well be a 409. A real shame to part out and eventually scrap this truck. Would love to have it as is.

"348 engines had oil dipstick on driver's side and on the 409 and 427 z11 it was on the pass side. This is a sure fire way of telling the 348 from the 409 and 427 "

Looks like from the photos you have a very rare 409.


----------



## bucknfeller

johninky said:


> Post over on H.A.M.B. and you should have no problem selling that 348 which could well be a 409. A real shame to part out and eventually scrap this truck. Would love to have it as is.
> 
> "348 engines had oil dipstick on driver's side and on the 409 and 427 z11 it was on the pass side. This is a sure fire way of telling the 348 from the 409 and 427 "
> 
> Looks like from the photos you have a very rare 409.



Thanks a million pal! This deal keeps getting better and better.  Do you think there would be any interest over there in the whole truck?


----------



## bucknfeller

Now I've got that warm fuzzy feeling! Getting excited, need to find some numbers on this engine and confirm.


----------



## johninky

Various old truck forums out there. Since I have a 1966 Dodge D200 I belong to a couple of old Dodge forums. Do a little research for old Chevy/GMC forums and I'm sure you'll find a few. I won't sell just the engine for less than $1k. The carb alone is probably worth $200. Can't tell from the photos if the cab/sheet metal is rust free but if it is, worth a lot of money. The cab is the same as that used on the 1/2 and 3/4 ton models and there is always folks looking for rust free examples.

block casting #655=348. Casting #656=409


----------



## Uncle John

johninky said:


> Post over on H.A.M.B. and you should have no problem selling that 348 which could well be a 409. A real shame to part out and eventually scrap this truck. Would love to have it as is.
> 
> "348 engines had oil dipstick on driver's side and on the 409 and 427 z11 it was on the pass side. This is a sure fire way of telling the 348 from the 409 and 427 "
> 
> Looks like from the photos you have a very rare 409.




i second the motion
It's a 409
Someone could have swapped in a 427 but I doubt it.


----------



## DSS

Uncle John said:


> i second the motion
> It's a 409
> Someone could have swapped in a 427 but I doubt it.




427 valve covers are different


----------



## Uncle John

DSS said:


> 427 valve covers are different



You could be right but How were they different?


----------



## Uncle John

The 427 I'm referring to was a stroked 409 only made one year I think.
It would be so unlikely to be in that truck I shouldn't have mentioned it
Worth a small fortune I imagine.


----------



## DSS

Uncle John said:


> You could be right but How were they different?



Fairly sure they're straight across the bottom, 348 and 409 are the only ones with that 'M' shape. But its been a while.


----------



## Fred482

I would do some more research on it. The W-Block (348 - 409) can be worth your time, date codes and casting numbers will tell you more about it. The car collectors are always after early GM stuff. It's getting harder to find the "W" parts, so it could have some value. Especially if it did have a forged crank, not sure on that one.

I would think the 4GC Rochester with a governor would only be interesting to a truck guy, they were never used on a car and the carb numbers are different for those without the governor. The distributor is a truck item as well, it probably has a spinner governor inside, most medium duty GM trucks used some sort of weird distributor with a specific oil pump drive configuration, different from the passenger car line.

The exhaust manifolds may be something to check out, if they were used on multi-line vehicles, they could be somewhat more valuable. The thermostat housing is another piece to research. Some early cast-iron housings with the proper casting number are worth a bunch. Again, it depends on the angle of the hose outlet and the numbers.

If you know of any GM car guys, swap meet guys, etc., those are often a good resource to ask. Good luck with it, it could be interesting....:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## WidowMaker

At the right front(pass side) at the head/block parting line there is a pad with a number stamped in it. Post that number up...

Most likely a 348, but in that old a truck it could be any thing...all 348/409 had steel cranks...


----------



## WidowMaker

DSS said:


> Fairly sure they're straight across the bottom, 348 and 409 are the only ones with that 'M' shape. But its been a while.



===

Thats a W not an m, hence the nick name "W" Motor...


----------



## DSS

WidowMaker said:


> ===
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a W not an m, hence the nick name "W" Motor...




I'm in Canada. Everything is upside down here.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Hate to burst your bubble, but it is a 283. Since it has no value, you might as well sell the truck to me...

The truck is a '64-'66 model as it does not have the wrap around windshield (I am guessing a '65, but can't see the grille).


----------



## WidowMaker

Guido,
Your right and wrong

It is a 64 or later model, good catch on the windshield

But is a "W" motor, not a 283, the later model year increases the chances of it being a 09..
as such more vauable.


----------



## bucknfeller

T0204XXG is the # on the flat spot on the front right of the block. I havn't been able to find anything on that number, several sources have told me that the block casting and date codes are on the back of the block left side. Thanks for all the input on this guys, I really appreciate it. 

BTW 283 Pfffft.


----------



## WidowMaker

Based on that number I believe what you have is a 250 Horsepower, 348 replacement 
engine...


----------



## bucknfeller

Ok, so whats the best way to go about this? Of course I'd like to get whatever I can get for the whole truck, but with all the questions on the engine, I don't know which way to turn. I can't see the numbers on the back of the block because they are tucked in under the firewall, I'm thinking about pulling the engine out tomorrow, cleaning it up and finding out exactly what I have. I know it's a shame to part it out, but I really don't see the value being there as a whole truck. Any suggestions?


----------



## WidowMaker

Sell the tank to your BIL and the rest of the truck to DSS...


----------



## bucknfeller

WidowMaker said:


> Sell the tank to your BIL and the rest of the truck to DSS...



Looks good on paper, but I can't imagine what it would cost to put this thing on a barge to Greenland :jester:


----------



## DSS

bucknfeller said:


> Looks good on paper, but I can't imagine what it would cost to put this thing on a barge to Greenland :jester:




Yeah. I'd love to have it but it just wouldn't be worth it. 

If your aim was good you might be able to drill the firewall with a hole saw and see the numbers.


----------



## bucknfeller

Well, good news! Everything I can find on the numbers I have points to a 409

The number is T0204XXG

T-Tonawanda plant
02-second day
04-fourth month
XXG-suffix for 409 replacement engine

Most likely a 1965 engine by the looks of things. Also the 4 wire loom on the valve covers is a common trait of the 409.

I think I'm going to pull it out of there.


----------



## brokenbudget

bucknfeller said:


> Well, good news! Everything I can find on the numbers I have points to a 409
> 
> The number is T0204XXG
> 
> T-Tonawanda plant
> 02-second day
> 04-fourth month
> XXG-suffix for 409 replacement engine
> 
> Most likely a 1965 engine by the looks of things. Also the 4 wire loom on the valve covers is a common trait of the 409.
> 
> I think I'm going to pull it out of there.



it isn't a 409.
it's a low compression long stroke run of the mill tuck duty engine. could be a 366, 348 or 406. there were other sizes. they even had those same engines milled as a v6. there isn't anything special about it.


----------



## bucknfeller

brokenbudget said:


> it isn't a 409.
> it's a low compression long stroke run of the mill tuck duty engine. could be a 366, 348 or 406. there were other sizes. they even had those same engines milled as a v6. there isn't anything special about it.



I can definetly say it's not a 366, it is a W motor for sure. So that means either 348 or 409. I've done alot of research on it and everything I've found points to 409. Not bein smart, as I am surely not an expert by any means, but what makes you so sure?


----------



## brokenbudget

bucknfeller said:


> I can definetly say it's not a 366, it is a W motor for sure. So that means either 348 or 409. I've done alot of research on it and everything I've found points to 409. Not bein smart, as I am surely not an expert by any means, but what makes you so sure?



they never put any 409's in the trucks and unless somebody was stupid enough to do so, it's just a plain old w head truck engine.
we've had a few w powered trucks over the years, even one of them v6 derivatives. you can buy them cheap from the townships, run them until their dead and get your money back from the wreckers. it isn't a 409.


----------



## bucknfeller

brokenbudget said:


> they never put any 409's in the trucks and unless somebody was stupid enough to do so, it's just a plain old w head truck engine.
> we've had a few w powered trucks over the years, even one of them v6 derivatives. you can buy them cheap from the townships, run them until their dead and get your money back from the wreckers. it isn't a 409.




Truck Engines
Year Used Cubic Inches Bore Stroke [email protected] Torque
@RPM Compression Carburetion Special Notes 

1965 348 N/A N/A [email protected] [email protected] 7.75:1 4 bbl *See note 1 below 
1965 409 N/A N/A [email protected] [email protected] 7.75:1 4 bbl *See note 2 below 

Couldn't make the graph line up in this post but...
Just sayin 

BTW: here's the notes they are referring to.
*Note 1: Big muscled standard engine for Series 80. Features four barrel carburetion and heavy duty components for top performance. Also available as an extra cost option in Series 60 and 60-H models.

*Note 2: Powerful extra cost engine for Series 80 is built for big payload hauling on the toughest runs. It features the finest in heavy duty components to give it the long run stamina needed in big truck work


----------



## brokenbudget

bucknfeller said:


> Truck Engines
> Year Used Cubic Inches Bore Stroke [email protected] Torque
> @RPM Compression Carburetion Special Notes
> 
> 1965 348 N/A N/A [email protected] [email protected] 7.75:1 4 bbl *See note 1 below
> 1965 409 N/A N/A [email protected] [email protected] 7.75:1 4 bbl *See note 2 below
> 
> Couldn't make the graph line up in this post but...
> Just sayin
> 
> BTW: here's the notes they are referring to.
> *Note 1: Big muscled standard engine for Series 80. Features four barrel carburetion and heavy duty components for top performance. Also available as an extra cost option in Series 60 and 60-H models.
> 
> *Note 2: Powerful extra cost engine for Series 80 is built for big payload hauling on the toughest runs. It features the finest in heavy duty components to give it the long run stamina needed in big truck work



well it could be different in the states. but i still doubt it's a 409.
if they did put one in there, i expect it would be like the truck version of the 348. very low comp, long stroke, no actual power. there is a big difference between the truck and car versions of the 348-406's. the only real way to tell is to pull the heads and measure the bore/stroke.
you also have to realize that gm wasn't the greatest at having their numbers acurate back in the 50s-60s, i used to have a nice 66 impala that was supposed to have a 283. ran the numbers to be sure (numbers even matched for the car). turned out to be a 307.....


----------



## bucknfeller

brokenbudget said:


> well it could be different in the states. but i still doubt it's a 409.
> if they did put one in there, i expect it would be like the truck version of the 348. very low comp, long stroke, no actual power. there is a big difference between the truck and car versions of the 348-406's. the only real way to tell is to pull the heads and measure the bore/stroke.
> you also have to realize that gm wasn't the greatest at having their numbers acurate back in the 50s-60s, i used to have a nice 66 impala that was supposed to have a 283. ran the numbers to be sure (numbers even matched for the car). turned out to be a 307.....



Best I can tell, the bore/stroke is the same on the car and truck variations. Difference is in the heads, the cam, and the governed carb. My engine definetly has a 409 oil pan on it at the very least, but like I posted earlier, that XXG suffix is a 409 replacement truck engine. Even if it is a truck motor, the block and crank alone makes the hotrod guys drool


----------



## brokenbudget

bucknfeller said:


> Best I can tell, the bore/stroke is the same on the car and truck variations. Difference is in the heads, the cam, and the governed carb. My engine definetly has a 409 oil pan on it at the very least, but like I posted earlier, that XXG suffix is a 409 replacement truck engine. Even if it is a truck motor, the block and crank alone makes the hotrod guys drool



yes they did throw the 409 into the trucks:msp_rolleyes: just found that:rolleyes2: we up here didn't get any of those. seems you 'mericans were greedy and didn't let gm of canada have any:msp_angry:
here's some reading: Vintage Engines: Chevrolet's "W" Motor
now i have to sit and wonder what we had at the farm. the v6 version was probably a canadian variation- and hopefully one that will be forgoten like colored scented toilete paper. it was a real dud.


----------



## bucknfeller

brokenbudget said:


> yes they did throw the 409 into the trucks:msp_rolleyes: just found that:rolleyes2: we up here didn't get any of those. seems you 'mericans were greedy and didn't let gm of canada have any:msp_angry:
> here's some reading: Vintage Engines: Chevrolet's "W" Motor
> now i have to sit and wonder what we had at the farm. the v6 version was probably a canadian variation- and hopefully one that will be forgoten like colored scented toilete paper. it was a real dud.



Thanks for the link. Yeah, I was wondering myself if you might have slipped up and let the "wreckers" have a 409 :msp_scared:


----------



## Uncle John

To the best of my limited knowledge:

Dipstick on passenger side=409


----------



## brokenbudget

Uncle John said:


> To the best of my limited knowledge:
> 
> Dipstick on passenger side=409



same side as the v6 w's


----------



## WidowMaker

Uncle John said:


> To the best of my limited knowledge:
> 
> Dipstick on passenger side=409



====

That may have be true from the factory, but 50+ years later, t'aint necessarily so...


info I have and found on the net is that the XXG code is a 348 motor...


----------



## bucknfeller

WidowMaker said:


> ====
> 
> That may have be true from the factory, but 50+ years later, t'aint necessarily so...
> 
> 
> info I have and found on the net is that the XXG code is a 348 motor...



Do you have a link? Everything I've seen says 409...


----------



## Uncle John

Just found out the oil pans are interchangeable so the dipstick being on the passenger side doesn't mean it has to be a 409.


----------



## WidowMaker

Correct Uncle John. Everything that bolts to the outside of a 409 will also bolt to a 348
and Vice/Versa

I have a QD 409 with all external 348 parts..


Buckenfeller

If you google 348/409 suffix codes you find lots of ref's


----------



## Uncle John

XXG denotes a replacement truck engine. 
So if they had an excess of 409 oilpans laying around.........


----------



## Uncle John

In the list of suffix codes XXG is the only one that doesn't tell what size engine.

So could it possibly be a 409?


----------



## brokenbudget

Uncle John said:


> In the list of suffix codes XXG is the only one that doesn't tell what size engine.
> 
> So could it possibly be a 409?



the only real way to know is to open it up and measure.


----------



## WidowMaker

The XX designates replacement block

The G designates 348


----------



## Uncle John

WidowMaker said:


> The XX designates replacement block
> 
> The G designates 348



Where did you find that?

I couldn't find what the G meant.


----------



## Uncle John

I learned some things off this thread. I thought the first 427 was a bigger 348/409 but I wasn't sure. Now I know. And they only made 157 of them total?


----------



## Uncle John

57 Z 11s made not 157


----------



## hanniedog

Uncle John are you referring to 57 1969 ZL1 Camaros that came with a non ferous 427 rat under the hood?


----------



## Uncle John

hanniedog said:


> Uncle John are you referring to 57 1969 ZL1 Camaros that came with a non ferous 427 rat under the hood?



1963 Impala Z11 427

It was a stroked 409


----------



## bucknfeller

For all the skeptics out there, here's what I've got... 

Block# 3857656 
Year used: 1965 (some late '64) 
Model: Car or Truck 
Engine: 409 
Horsepower: 
Bore: 
Stroke: 
Main Journal: 
Rod Journal: 
Notes: While this was mostly used for 1965, some may have been used late 1964. This number was used for both car & truck applications. Truck blocks would have reliefs cut into the cylinder walls to lower compression


----------



## Uncle John

bucknfeller said:


> For all the skeptics out there, here's what I've got...
> 
> Block# 3857656
> Year used: 1965 (some late '64)
> Model: Car or Truck
> Engine: 409
> Horsepower:
> Bore:
> Stroke:
> Main Journal:
> Rod Journal:
> Notes: While this was mostly used for 1965, some may have been used late 1964. This number was used for both car & truck applications. Truck blocks would have reliefs cut into the cylinder walls to lower compression



At last!............I guess that settles it!


----------



## bucknfeller

Uncle John said:


> At last!............I guess that settles it!



Yep, sure does. Sold it this morning.


----------



## Uncle John

bucknfeller said:


> Yep, sure does. Sold it this morning.



Good deal!


----------



## johninky

What did you sell it for if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## bucknfeller

johninky said:


> What did you sell it for if you don't mind me asking.



$1000. The man was standing here with cash in hand, I couldn't turn it down. Never even cleaned it up. Probably could have done a little better, but I was happy with that. I bought the truck for the bed, the tank, and to junk the rest, the 409 was really a bonus


----------



## Guido Salvage

bucknfeller said:


> $1000. The man was standing here with cash in hand, I couldn't turn it down. Never even cleaned it up. Probably could have done a little better, but I was happy with that. I bought the truck for the bed, the tank, and to junk the rest, the 409 was really a bonus



I would not junk the truck, it is far too nice for that. I suspect you could still get a decent price for it as a cab and chassis unit sans engine. If someone wanted one to restore, it would be a great starting point.


----------



## beerbelly

I had this for you, but by the time I got through the thread, it was gone.

anyway:
www.348-409.com


----------

